# RecipeDB - Everyday Pale Ale



## manaen (10/2/08)

Everyday Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes My everday house pale ale.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Weyermann Pilsner    4 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Caramunich I    0.5 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 30mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 1098 - British Ale         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 29.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------

